
MIT: Software finds the best way to stick a Mars landing - stmw
http://news.mit.edu/2018/software-finds-best-mars-landing-0926
======
ericlewis
Very cool!

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News? In
principle, empty positive comments aren't a problem
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)).
But they shouldn't be all that you're posting!

~~~
tuesdayrain
It's interesting that his comments were consistently substantial as of 32
weeks ago and then suddenly changed to nothing but shallow one-liners. Almost
like he sold the account or started using a bot on it.

